# Microcombuster Could Surpass Lithium Ion Batteries



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The heart of the system under development is a miniature device that burns lighter fluid or other common combustibles.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, completely understandable....

Lighter fluid is how much a gallon now?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yay, not I can run my cell phone on lighter fluid. This is the most stupid idea ever. What a bunch of idiots!


----------

